# Teeth grinding?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi has started "grinding" his teeth while he's sleeping... I'm not sure if this is normal, or if it's caused by uneven alignment of the teeth. He only does it while he's sleeping. It sounds like he's eating kibble, almost, but he's not O_O

Anyone else experience this? Should I be worried?


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought Kamo was grinding her teeth while she slept too. Turns out she was just making a little clicking noise. She didn't do it for the first month I had her, then she did it for about two weeks, then stopped again. Maybe it's the same thing?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

KamoLover said:


> I thought Kamo was grinding her teeth while she slept too. Turns out she was just making a little clicking noise. She didn't do it for the first month I had her, then she did it for about two weeks, then stopped again. Maybe it's the same thing?


Maybe, but it really sounded like there were two hard objects grinding against each other @[email protected] I'm just worried because I've noticed Kashi's teeth are a bit crooked, so I thought maybe he was having problems with alignment or something. It almost sounds like he's eating kibble, so I don't think it's "clicking" @[email protected]


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

i used to hear kamo doing it in her cage at night and i just thought she was eating...then she did it in my lap one night and i was all like 8-O i posted about it here and that's what I was told. hope you figure it out!


----------

